# Help with range test interpretation



## marcodo (Dec 3, 2006)

Need help in interpreting this first range report. Stock 10/22 (bolt buffer only)+ weaver 3x9 33 AO scope. About 500 rounds of cheap ammo so far. At 75 feet (25 yrd) using a 50 ft target (its all I had). On a single sandbag only. 4 rows of shots using 4 seperate and increasingly more expensive ammo. First target is 10 shot warm up (5 shots from me+ 5 shots from my son) the following two targets in the row are 5 shot groups (each of us had a target) 
Row 1 bulk Federal camps $1 box
Row 2 rem targets standar velocity $2.49/box 
Row 3 cci mini-mags $3 box 
Row4 rem Target Eley $6 box.

My first impression is its not the "tack-Driver" I thought it was going to be...Maybe I am expecting to much? Also not much of a difference from feds and the rem targets despite 2 1/5 times the cost. Slight (??significant??) improvement to the cci and more with the eley. Overall to this novice shooter I am a little diappointed. Would love some comments about the above!

http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/1510/rangetestcd1.jpg


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That last one on the bottom left wasn't too bad. At least they are touching.

Maybe I missed it in your post, but did you try it on a rest to see how much of this is the gun and how much is your movements?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Never mind - I see U mentioned a single sand bag...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Everything and everybody being new to shooting, I don't see where you done all that bad. It takes time and a lot of practice to get good in any shooting activeity. Good luck.


----------



## marcodo (Dec 3, 2006)

Is this kind of distribution what I can expect from a stock gun? Is a single sand bag enough? I suppose that at 50 yrds the distribution will worsen...The eley seemed the best but not the 1/4" club material for sure. Is this my technique or the gun...(I already think I know the answer):mrgreen: What should a decent shooter expect under these conditions???HELP


----------



## marcodo (Dec 3, 2006)

SORRY!!! I posted this in the wrong forum...meant to be over at rimfirecentral instead. The gun addiction is now wearing me down:smt119


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

- That's fine - U will get some responses by the reloaders and some real knowledgable people on the subject later today  as they sign on...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

At 25 yds and from a novice shooter that aint bad,you really only need 2 things now, patience and practice:smt023 
Ive been shooting for 43 years and only do about that well at 100 yds with a rifle I know very well.


----------

